# Network share speed very slow



## saulat_99 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a dell dimension 8400 hard wired to my westell 9100 modem/wireless router.  Recently lucky enough to get fiber optic high speed at my home.  My computer upstairs is wireless with a linksys pci card and is the PC in my signature.  I have an xbox 360 on my tv.  Everything is either wired or runs a wireless g hardware.  Both PCs run windows XP pro SP3.  I generally encode video upstairs and watch via my xbox 360.  I tried to reset the network and realized that my westell modem was a wireless router and they had installed it to my wireless router, spoke to tech support and bypassed my router so I am only using the westell now, this did not solve my problem.

My problem is that while internet is super fast and I get great upload and download speeds I can barely get the folders to open and the files to show when looking at my wireless PC from my xbox or wired PC.  I tried copying a video from wireless to wired PC and let it run and got this message, "specified network name is no longer available".  This has been going on for about a week.  I would drop the video from my xbox sometimes and have to reset but I can't even get it to open a video now.  After 2 hours my ISP said they won't help me because my internet works and they don't do file sharing issues.  Oh and I have had the fiber optic for about 2 or 3 months, my problem is about a week old.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 19, 2010)

Is someone rebooting these computers?  You running all DHCP?  How is the network share set up?


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 19, 2010)

It is a home network and just me so no one is rebooting them.  They are both DHCP.  I went through the network setup wizard to set the network up and then went to whichever folder properties and selecting sharing.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 19, 2010)

If you click on start > run  and then type in the name of one of your PCs are you able to browse for files and share files that way?  

So for example, start > run > \\mypc

Does it pull it up?


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am not exactly sure what to type to open up my other computer.  Is it just \\computer name to open the directory?  I went to the wireless PC and changed its name to make it a little easier and then rebooted.  Currently I am able to share files again.  I am fairly sure this wont last long.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 19, 2010)

Microsoft networking client does not allow two clients on the same network with the same computer name.


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 19, 2010)

They are not, one is named after my fiance the other is my name.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 19, 2010)

> "specified network name is no longer available"



Sounds like a naming conflict to me.  Just saying, impossible for me to tell over the Internet.


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am able to see shared folders and files its more when I try to watch a shared video or transfer a large file.  I got that error message when trying to copy a video which made me think the connection was dropped.


----------



## D@RKSID3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you made sure that the IP addresses are not the same. If they are running DHCP sometimes it's needs refreshing cause they can conflict.


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 20, 2010)

I will check later.  I know repairing it sometimes helps but it usually doesn't last long


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Bitdefender and ipconfig show one number different between the two PC's IP addresses.  I have checked several websites and the IP address they are saying I have is the same for both computers but different from what Bitdefender and IPconfig show.  Seems odd to me.  

I also just started losing the connection again.  Instead of trouble loading video the actual connection is now dropping on my wireless PC and I am having to repair the connection.  Most of the day I have been able to watch video on my xbox from the network.  Same signal strength as always, from the way icons blink showing data transfer or signal strength it makes me wonder if the signal is just dropped often even with it showing a strong signal.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 20, 2010)

Turn off your torrent client, you could be flooding your router with packets from it.  See if that fixes the issue.


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 20, 2010)

It is usually turned off, especially when i am watching video.  I am not sure why my connection keeps dropping now.  Before it was just slow traffic now it is actually dropping the connection.  This could be from switching wireless routers, I am going to position it better and see if that helps.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 20, 2010)

Most consumer routers are very poorly and cheaply made, it could very well be your problem.   However, your problem is so broad it will be hard to answer your questions.  I would start with a process of elimination.  Add on one computer, wired, test, then add one wireless and test and so forth.   Try a new router if you can as well.


----------



## bkribbs (Jul 20, 2010)

saulat_99 said:


> Bitdefender and ipconfig show one number different between the two PC's IP addresses.  I have checked several websites and the IP address they are saying I have is the same for both computers but different from what Bitdefender and IPconfig show.  Seems odd to me.



That is because you have a router. The webites will show the router's external IP adress, which is seen by the internet. The one's shown by "ipconfig" are the internal IP adresses, which are only seen by other devices on the netowrk, and the router. That is fine, exactly the same as mine.

EDIT- Are all of the computers connected well to the network? As in, is one of the computer's or XBox at the end, where it could be dropping it?


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 21, 2010)

That is what I thought with the IP addresses but wasn't positive.  

My wireless computer I think is the culprit.  It has always said it had a strong connection of 54 Mbps but it still seemed to drop the signal for small increments which I think occasionally disrupted the video.  I never lost the connection entirely until I began using my westell modems wireless and my connection still states very good but it fluctuates between 54 Mbps, ~30 Mbps, and 24 Mbps.  Maybe I should switch back to the Linksys or invest in the n technology.

I went here http://myspeed.visualware.com/index.php and got some readings.  My wireless PC quality of service was 67% which I guess means it is going to drop occasionally.  Download and Upload speeds were ~ 3000 Kbps while my wired PC quality of service was 97% and Download and upload speeds were 18.2 Mbps and 4.8 Mbps.

I think I am going to reinstall all the software for linksys and maybe even a reformat to exclude a software issue.  If that fails I'll switch my good PC with the older Dell and deal with sharing toward my family.  I guess I have one other question.  Is the range and resistance to interference any better than for g or b wireless technology, generally speaking anyway?


----------



## D@RKSID3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you use ipconfig/all ?


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure how to use that.  I type it into start run and it does not stay open long enough for me to see anything


----------



## Gooberman (Jul 21, 2010)

open command prompt then type it


----------



## bkribbs (Jul 21, 2010)

In case you don't know, to open command prompt, it is cmd


----------



## saulat_99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure what I was doing but I ran IPconfig/all.  It currently shows different IP addresses for the 2 PCs.  Not sure if these are important but it says Primary Dnd Suffix Node type is unknown, IP routing enabled - no, WINS Proxy enabled - no.  DHCP is enabled and so is Autoconfiguration.


----------

